# German Blue Ram x Electric Blue Ram pair spawning



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi:

My German Blue Ram x Electric Blue Ram pair spawned for the 3rd times. They ate all the eggs last two times.

Should I leave the light on? Anyone breed German blue ram here? Do you leave the light on? I think if I turn off the light, they get nervous and eat all the eggs.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I hope this works. I am reversing day time and night time for them. During the night I turn on the light. During the day when there is some sun light in the room, I turn off the light.

Last two previous spawns, they were having a big fight after the spawn and eventually after about 1-2 day guarding the eggs by himself, the male or the female ate all the eggs.

I see an improvement this time, they seem to be taking turns looking after the eggs this time. My water is only like 75F, not 80F. So it should take the eggs longer time to hatch.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I wish there is another fish that I can introduce in the tank to see more spawning/eggs guarding behavior. The fish has to be one that does not eat all the eggs and can still run away from the German blue rams when attacked.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

It is beautiful to watch the German Blue Rams hybrid coercing each other to take turns guarding the eggs.

A large batch of eggs this time: Over 200+ eggs.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Look at the beautiful color of the GBR x Electric Blue Ram male.

So beautiful to watch them taking turns fanning the eggs.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

So is each parent a hybrid then? They are gorgeous!


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Longimanus said:


> So is each parent a hybrid then? They are gorgeous!


Yes, very beautiful. Unfortunately they ate all the eggs after taking care of them for almost 2 days. I can increase the temperature of the water so that eggs hatch faster next time. It could also be that the male is not too fertile. Wait 2-3 weeks, they will spawn again. I will see.

I am going take out all my rocks and just provide a simple flat black slate rock next time so I can see the eggs better.

I think they are good for 2-3 more spawns since they are very healthy.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I remember one time, I had gold rams, but they have icks so I increased the temperature to like 82+ F. I think the eggs hatched in less than 48 hours. It was incredibly fast. Now I want to keep the temperature around 75 F so the plants survive better. maybe I will increase the temperature to 77 F.

See my gold ram batch here: 




This was a huge spawn. That was a beautiful pair of gold rams.


----------

